

Anyone looking for Co-Founders in NYC? (24 Year Old Male Here) - mattgerboth

I am looking to join someone or a team to work on a start-up. I had two startups before and they both failed. I have learned so much from each one of them. I know about the ins and outs of startup marketing, project management, and sales. Entrepreneurs never quit, so I want to take the lessons learned and try again. I have tried posting on HN before with little luck. I started my first business at the age of 15 in high school and my family is full of entrepreneurs so entrepreneurship runs deep in my blood. Looking for someone who wants to start their own business just as badly as I do.<p>I am currently in NYC, and I have bunch of savings saved up that I can survive for at least three years without a job while maintaing my current<p>Here is a little about me: 
-I graduated from one of the top undergraduate business schools in America.<p>-I am willing to work my ass off including weeknights, weekends, or whatever it takes.<p>-I have worked at Google and Salesforce in San Francisco for about a year and a half prior to moving to NYC. I am a 24 year old male.<p>-I am really good at people&#x27;s skills, presenting, networking, and business development. I have high emotional intelligence and am pretty easy to get along with.<p>-I can SELL! I am also well-read.<p>-I am a go-getter, and do not need to be told to do things. I literally can do everything and am a fast learner.<p>I am looking for someone who is extremely dedicated, hungry, and willing work their asses off to make a successful startup. If you are action-oriented, hacker-type, and are looking for a non-technical co-founder that fits the description above then please contact me at matt.gerboth@gmail.com. I would go more in-depth about my background and experience but HN has a character limit for posts so please contact me.<p>-Matt
======
jizie
this is pretty cool that you got to the top of hacker news with this post as a
lot of investors and start ups are always reading hacker news. I am actually
looking for a co founder for my company somebody that has different skill sets
then me . I am a developer living in new york I already have a demo created
and have I THINK A PRETTY GOOD GAME PLAN. that I will not post here as I am
not ready to release to the public especially hacker news. But I am willing to
meet and discuss what I am working on. What I am looking for is someone to
help me take my site to the next level. this includes helping me bring users
and help with getting funding. If you'r interested I am always willing to meet
and greet. it wouldn't be that hard if you live in new york. if anything at
least we can discuss some idea's and talk about your prior startups that have
failed. email me at spidergt1@aol.com my name is richard

------
js7
If you don't mind me asking, how much can you survive off for 3 years in NYC?

------
source99
Reminds me of aol chats: a/s/l?

------
barefootford
Learning to code couldn't hurt.

------
seiji
_I am a 24 year old male._

But, are you a 24 year old human male?

You are well-read, but are you well-red?

You don't need to be told to do things, but can you be told to do things, or
are you too prideful to take direction?

Sadly, the only way to get people to believe you is "show, don't tell."
Build/make/do then cry out "join me."

